# Weight Limits?



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

a general rule is one and a half times the weight of the horse a welsh cob the size u have manage a cart and three or four adults easy


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I don't think you could get a 2 wheel cart that fit the horse to bee too heavy for it. I have seen mini's pulling way more than their own weight. I have to start my horses light, and work up to a full carriage weight. The draft and mule trainers start heavy. 

The horse will let you know if it is too heavy.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

A single man of even 300 lbs would be perfectly fine for a large pony with a well fitted harness. Of course, if he is new to driving and is disabled, you'll want a second person...but even then if the pony is in good shape and its harness/cart fit, it should do just fine at a walk and trot on level ground.


----------

